# Chute control seizing up



## Keith (Jan 26, 2013)

My control was working fine for the last few years but lately it's seizing up and I have to put a hot air gun on it to get it to work. Then the wire that turns it to the right jumps out of the "1/2 pie-shaped guide underneath the control panel.

I'm thinking that water got into the cable and is freezing up. How in the heck can I get it to stay free?? I've tried squirting lubricant into the ends of the plastic wire cover at each end but that doesn't seen to do much good.

Any help appreciated.
Keith


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Keith

Welcome to the forum. On your issue, more info is better: model number, age, pictures, is the cable sheathed, etc. It's hard to even guess what might work without knowing a little more info than we have at the moment.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Go to any motor cycle shop and get a cable lubing tool. Clamps on the end of any type of cable It will seal around the cable sleeve and the cable itself. There is a little hole in it that then allows you to hook up the red straw of any lube can and force lubicant through the entire cable sleve (I would start with WD40 to purge the water and then follow up with something heavier like white lithium or chain lube) . Cool little toys.

Here's a link to one so you know what your looking for: Motion Pro 08-0182 Cable Lubber : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you know rockproof i forgot all about those cable lubers and i have one in my toolbox


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

detrdbuzzard,

Yea. Those little tools are the cats meow. I got turned onto them about 20 years ago when I use to race motocross...When I started doing restores, I tore my shop appart looking for the one or two I use to have. Ended up having to buy a new one. They still work great!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

anyone that has cables on their snowblower should buy a cable lubeing tool and put it in their tool box


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone got a picture and writeup on one? I'd like to know more on this luber.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Anyone got a picture and writeup on one? I'd like to know more on this luber.


 i haven't used mine in quite some time, i use to use it when i was working on motorcycles and it worked great on the cables


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

HCBPH - just follow the link I posted in my previous response. It will take you to a pic and description on Amazon. These always worked (and still work) well for me.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to have to order one to play with. I assume you thread a grease zerk into it and clamp it onto the cable somehow. Have to see but it looks interesting.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you clap it to the cable and put the straw from your can of lube in that little hole then spray


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a video of how they work.


----------



## mk033 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Cable Luber*

This is a good information. Thanks. I was living with the choot for few years now. When I saw this thread, I acted quickly to purchase the tool. I did not know about the existence of the tool. I was able to get the Motion Pro Luber for $10.20 at ebay which includes the shipping cost. Thank you very much for the information.

One question though, can I use a WD-40 for a spray or does it has to be s specific spray?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i always used lithum greese on mtotrcycle cables but there might be something better for the cables on a snowblower


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, I never knew such a tool existed. I used to just hose down the cables with wd40 and hope it would seep in there. Great info, I know it's an old thread but thanks for sharing, just ordered one of them for my aged cables. Love this forum!


----------



## tvnacman (Nov 17, 2013)

That is a great tool I have used it many times . I would disconnect the cable and see if the chute rotates freely . The tracks get rusted , I remove the chute clean the rust with a wire brush . Then wipe the tracks clean with penetrating oil , wipe off the oil and grease the tracks . Put it back together be sure it will rotate freely and reconnect the cable .

Don't forget to clean and lube the handle .

John


----------

